# Max %  difference between Buy and Sell prices



## Craton (4 December 2015)

Today I wanted to place a sell order but was knocked back because the difference (of my sell price) was too far from the previous sell price.

This was for share options and there were no other sellers at the time I placed the sell order.

So my question is twofold. What is the max percentage difference one can set for a sell order and, is there a different ratio for shares and options?


----------



## Craton (5 December 2015)

Silly question huh?

No probs...


----------

